# مشروع تحكم في درجة الحرارة pic18f4550



## eng.yahya90 (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..... 

مشروع بسيط يتحكم في درجة حرارة الغرفة تم وصله على pic18f4550 ...... 

الملف في المرفقات ....


----------

